# Milan-Cina: ecco da chi è composta la cordata. Settimana cruciale.



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html

*News by @Chrissonero puntualizzata da @Casnop: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale). 

A questi nomi, inoltre, sulla base delle precedenti notizie, potrebbero aggiungersi quelli di Li Hejun (Hanergy, società specializzata in rinnovabili) e il tanto chiacchierato Jack Ma.*

*GdS (Olivero): sono passate due settimane dalla concessione dell'esclusiva ma non sono stati fatti passi in avanti concreti. Ciò non significa che non si stia continuando a lavorare, l'operazione infatti è complessa ma l'ottimismo non è svanito. La futura posizione di Silvio non è in discussione, vendendo la maggioranza non può che rimanere presidente onorario o magari avere una poltrona nel CDA. 
Intanto Berlusconi pretende di sapere la composizione della cordata per essere sicuro di lasciare in buone mani. Sul mercato bloccato, in realtà Fininvest può fare ciò che vuole, basta che avvisi i cinesi. Quindi Silvio può anche prendere un nuovo mister, ma poi i cinesi potranno subito dopo cambiarlo. 

CorSera (Ravelli): nessun problema sul futuro ruolo di Silvio. Questo tema, quindi, non pare sul tavolo: i cinesi hanno già accettato di lasciargli la carica di presidente onorario per i prossimi due anni, mentre è escluso che possa averne di più operative una volta che la vendita del 70% del club si dovesse concretizzare. Altri sono gli approfondimenti che continuano tra i vertici di Fininvest e i rappresentanti dei cinesi: riguardano le garanzie e le rassicurazioni sull’identità dei partecipanti alla cordata, da effettuare entro la fine del mese. Arrivano altre conferme sulla presenza di Evergrande. Intanto l'esclusiva potrebbe subire un piccolo slittamento di 5 giorni.*


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

Che rottura di @@ comunque queste elezioni, se non ci fosse stato questo teatrino di mezzo a quest'ora sarebbe tutto finito, in un modo o nell'altro. Il più grande vantaggio nella fine dell'era Berlusconi, sarà proprio il non dover più dipendere dalle vicende politiche. Finalmente al Milan si tornerà a parlare di calcio e solo di calcio


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



Mamma mia , certo che se veramente fossero questi i nomi + jack ma e avessero veramente voglia di spendere non ci sarebbe scampo per nessuno .


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) nella cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



E 'sticà, questi poi sarebbero la metà di quelli facenti parte dell'intera cordata, qualcosa di spaventoso ma terribilmente intelligente.
Tutti avranno un pezzo di torta ma nessuno dovrà svenarsi singolarmente, come si suol dire l'unione fa la forza.


----------



## zlatan (24 Maggio 2016)

Io a sta cosa che si aspettano le elezioni politiche per vendere, non credo per niente. Ragionando, se fosse davvero così, visto l'odio ormai del 80% almeno dei tifosi verso Silvio, se vendesse prima delle elezioni, magari qualche voto in più lo racimolerebbe fosse anche solo per gratitudine per aver venduto. Invece bisogna aspettare i ballottaggi? Non ha assolutamente senso....


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2016)

sono sicuro che con gli anni cambieranno anche gli equilibri interni....qualcuno uscirà e il consorzio si scremerà da solo....ho questa idea poi non so...
e non sarebbe ne un bene ne un male sia chiaro....


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mamma mia , certo che se veramente fossero questi i nomi + jack ma e avessero veramente voglia di spendere non ci sarebbe scampo per nessuno .



Scordati che saranno come gli Emiri, questi sono imprenditori, non buttano via i soldi, faranno investimenti oculati sicuramente importanti, ma oltre al rafforzamento della squadra l'impatto maggiore lo daranno allo stadio e al marketing, per poi cercare di far camminare (il più possibile) con le proprie gambe.


----------



## The P (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



A quanto pare tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Già nell'intervista a Galatioto della Gazza e nel primo scoop di Campopiano si facevano nomi di magnati dei settori: Internet (Li), rinnovabili (Li + Henergy), Immobiliare (Evergrande), Condizionatori (Midea).

Direi che già dall'inizio erano filtrate molte indiscrezioni. Cmq veri colossi ragazzi, Midea ad esempio è un azienda da 150.000 impiegati, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## pablog1585 (24 Maggio 2016)

Tre considerazioni 
-i patrimoni investiti nel progetto saranno personali dei vari magnati o delle società che dirigono? 
-messa così effettivamente diventeremmo la squadra con più potenziale economico del mondo.... Ma come dimostra l'Atletico non sempre basta... 
-i nuovi proprietari vorranno quindi effettivamente spendere e spandere stile sceicchi dato che ne hanno le possibilità?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



In tutto siamo riusciti a carpire 6 nomi decisamente importanti... vedremo se tutti faranno parte della cordata. Ma secondo me almeno 4 di questi si  ossia Robin Li (Baidu), Li Hejun (Hanergy), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande) e Jack Ma (magari indirettamente)



The P ha scritto:


> A quanto pare tutti i nodi stanno venendo al pettine. Già nell'intervista a Galatioto della Gazza e nel primo scoop di Campopiano si facevano nomi di magnati dei settori: Internet (Li), rinnovabili (Li + Henergy), Immobiliare (Evergrande), Condizionatori (Midea).
> 
> Direi che già dall'inizio erano filtrate molte indiscrezioni. Cmq veri colossi ragazzi, Midea ad esempio è un azienda da 150.000 impiegati, non so se mi spiego.


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



bhe direi che i nomi sono tutti una garanzia, direi ottimo.

E anche tutti i giornali bene o male si stanno allineando su una sola versione, ci sarà la vendita e berlusconi presidente onorario, dobbiamo avere solo pazienza


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...




Questo è buono, significa che il rinnovo a montolivo non sposta di una virgola tutto l'ambaradan


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

In questi giorni sono più pessimista non so..

Il nano è capace di non vendere proprio perchè super ricchi e possono cancellare la sua storia di vittorie (difficile).

Comunque, occhio che il City spende e spande e non vince quasi mai


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Questo è buono, significa che il rinnovo a montolivo non sposta di una virgola tutto l'ambaradan



Per il rinnovo di montolivo era già tutto fatto prima dell'esclusiva..
L'ha detto ieri anche campopiano


----------



## Tahva (24 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In questi giorni sono più pessimista non so..
> Comunque, occhio che il City spende e spande e non vince quasi mai


Guarda, per come siamo messi ora io mi accontento di un po' di decoro, di giocatori che tengano alla maglia e a quello che fanno. L'ambiente Milan attuale fa schifo, lo avevamo capito e le parole di Gattuso al momento del suo addio e di Abbiati oggi non fanno che confermarlo. Voglio una piazza pulita di tutti i peggiori elementi che ai bei tempi del Milan non avrebbero pulito nemmeno i bagni. Dobbiamo ricominciare ad avere professionisti, perché sono quelli che servono per avere una squadra rispettata. Questo, dal mio punto di vista, sarebbe già un traguardo che con il binomio Galliani-Berlusconi, visti gli ultimi trascorsi, sarebbe impossibile.


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In questi giorni sono più pessimista non so..
> 
> Il nano è capace di non vendere proprio perchè super ricchi e possono cancellare la sua storia di vittorie (difficile).
> 
> Comunque, occhio che il City spende e spande e non vince quasi mai



Io credo che difficilmente si possa ripetere l'epopea Berlusconiana, lo sanno anche loro, che a pensare solo di eguagliare quello che ha vinto Berlusconi in 30 anni è alquanto impossibile, perché non bastano solo i soldi, ci vogliono altri fattori, la dimostrazione è che il PSG o il CITY vincono poco o niente.


----------



## wildfrank (24 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> In questi giorni sono più pessimista non so..
> 
> Il nano è capace di non vendere proprio perchè super ricchi e possono cancellare la sua storia di vittorie (difficile).
> 
> Comunque, occhio che il City spende e spande e non vince quasi mai



Ma almeno i tifosi sognano, noi abbiamo incubi da anni.....


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Maggio 2016)

Francamente mi sembra fantascienza. Ci manca solo che spunta Bill Gates nella cordata.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

Tahva ha scritto:


> Guarda, per come siamo messi ora io mi accontento di un po' di decoro, di giocatori che tengano alla maglia e a quello che fanno. L'ambiente Milan attuale fa schifo, lo avevamo capito e le parole di Gattuso al momento del suo addio e di Abbiati oggi non fanno che confermarlo. Voglio una piazza pulita di tutti i peggiori elementi che ai bei tempi del Milan non avrebbero pulito nemmeno i bagni. Dobbiamo ricominciare ad avere professionisti, perché sono quelli che servono per avere una squadra rispettata. Questo, dal mio punto di vista, sarebbe già un traguardo che con il binomio Galliani-Berlusconi, visti gli ultimi trascorsi, sarebbe impossibile.





Gekyn ha scritto:


> Io credo che difficilmente si possa ripetere l'epopea Berlusconiana, lo sanno anche loro, che a pensare solo di eguagliare quello che ha vinto Berlusconi in 30 anni è alquanto impossibile, perché non bastano solo i soldi, ci vogliono altri fattori, la dimostrazione è che il PSG o il CITY vincono poco o niente.





wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ma almeno i tifosi sognano, noi abbiamo incubi da anni.....



Concordo con voi.

Non ci resta che pregare e sperare.

Già con Seedorf, Inzaghi e ora Brocchi lo spogliatoi e spaccato, ormai nel Milan tutto è marcio.


----------



## FK87 (24 Maggio 2016)

Oltre ai nomi della cordata ricordiamo che c'è la volontà del governo cinese di espandere e di diventare un must nel settore calcistico. A chi dice che non spendono guardatevi il mercato di gennaio acquisti e gli ingaggi dati a certi giocatori....Martinez e Lavezzi...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, ma io barboni come Hui Ka Yan con solo 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale non li voglio,
devono partire tutti da almeno 10.


----------



## mabadi (24 Maggio 2016)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Francamente mi sembra fantascienza. Ci manca solo che spunta Bill Gates nella cordata.





Bill realizzerà un software per supportare l'allenatore nelle tattiche.


----------



## Il Genio (24 Maggio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> Oltre ai nomi della cordata ricordiamo che c'è la volontà del governo cinese di espandere e di diventare un must nel settore calcistico. A chi dice che non spendono guardatevi il mercato di gennaio acquisti e gli ingaggi dati a certi giocatori....Martinez e Lavezzi...



O i 20 appena offerti a Yaya Tourè


----------



## Roger84 (24 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma io barboni come Hui Ka Yan con solo 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale non li voglio,
> devono partire tutti da almeno 10.



Si effettivamente sono morti di fame! 
Scherzi a parte, se non ci sarà la cessione andrò in una depressione calcistica che farò fatica a riprendermi...


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2016)

Questi sarebbero capaci di prendere Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi contemporaneamente.
L'alternativa è la coppia Pavoletti-Balotelli.

Nessun tifoso potrebbe reggere una cosa del genere.

Per ora sono spuntati i nomi di Emery, Benatia e Maldini.
Vedrete che fra poco ne verranno fuori altri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2016)

Immaginate cosa gli fanno i Cinesi se Silvio fa saltare tutto


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Questi sarebbero capaci di prendere Cristiano Ronaldo e Messi contemporaneamente.
> L'alternativa è la coppia Pavoletti-Balotelli.
> 
> Nessun tifoso potrebbe reggere una cosa del genere.
> ...



Ma nessuno pretende spese folli, solo che tra Cristiano Ronaldo con Messi e Pavoletti con Balotelli ci sarà pure una via di mezzo. O no?


----------



## zlatan (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma no a sinistra siamo coperti non serve Maldini...


----------



## Roger84 (24 Maggio 2016)

Con un allenatore di livello internazionale come Emery, diventerebbe tutta una catena!
I grandi giocatori arriverebbero di conseguenza considerando il grandissimo budget che avremo a disposizione...
Guardate quell'incompetente di Mancini che a Emery potrebbe allacciare le scarpe, quanto appeal nei giocatori ha!
Ovvio che se arrivasse invece Giampaolo.....


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



Intervengo per dire che l'obbiettivo di questa cordata a parer mio non è quello di entrare nel Milan per spendere millanta milioni all'anno a fondo perduto come stanno facendo gli sceicchi a Parigi e Manchester. Secondo me l'obbiettivo è riuscire a prendere una grande quota del mercato calcistico cinese (il valore del mercato calcistico in Cina sta aumentando sempre più e l'obbiettivo della cordata, forse indirizzata proprio dal governo, potrebbe essere quello di indirizzare i 'nuovi fan' verso il Milan). Quindi io penso che in caso di cessione verranno fatti nel breve-medio periodo grandi investimenti sia per creare una rosa che possa competere ad alti/altissimi livelli sia per creare infrastrutture come lo stadio e il rinnovo dei campi di allenamento, magari conditi da un sistema di scouting top-level (quindi non Rocco Maiorino feat Mino Raiola), che possano permettere alla squadra di camminare in futuro con le proprie gambe. In seguito, come anticipato da qualche giornale, dovrebbero recuperare parte dell'investimento quotando il club in una borsa asiatica, uno volta che questo si sarà attestato sui livelli dei top club. Per me il modello che seguiranno i nuovi proprietari sarà quello del Bayern Monaco.


----------



## martinmilan (24 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intervengo per dire che l'obbiettivo di questa cordata a parer mio non è quello di entrare nel Milan per spendere millanta milioni all'anno a fondo perduto come stanno facendo gli sceicchi a Parigi e Manchester. Secondo me l'obbiettivo è riuscire a prendere una grande quota del mercato calcistico cinese (il valore del mercato calcistico in Cina sta aumentando sempre più e l'obbiettivo della cordata, forse indirizzata proprio dal governo, potrebbe essere quello di indirizzare i 'nuovi fan' verso il Milan). Quindi io penso che in caso di cessione verranno fatti nel breve-medio periodo grandi investimenti sia per creare una rosa che possa competere ad alti/altissimi livelli sia per creare infrastrutture come lo stadio e il rinnovo dei campi di allenamento, magari conditi da un sistema di scouting top-level (quindi non Rocco Maiorino feat Mino Raiola), che possano permettere alla squadra di camminare in futuro con le proprie gambe. In seguito, come anticipato da qualche giornale, dovrebbero recuperare parte dell'investimento quotando il club in una borsa asiatica, uno volta che questo si sarà attestato sui livelli dei top club. Per me il modello che seguiranno i nuovi proprietari sarà quello del Bayern Monaco.



E non dimentichiamoci che essendo il primo grande top club che cadrebbe in mani asiatiche bisogna considerare che andranno giù pesante di marketing in quelle zone con negozi e catene improntate sul marchio Milan che offuscheranno quelle di United e Real...insomma indottrineranno per bene tutti i futuri nascituri cinesi enormi guadagni.ENORMi.
Un altro fattore che fa capire quanto il loro governo sia intrallazzato nella compavendita del milan è che gli investitori principali sono nel campo dell'informatica e informazione in rete che è strettamente legata al governo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (24 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intervengo per dire che l'obbiettivo di questa cordata a parer mio non è quello di entrare nel Milan per spendere millanta milioni all'anno a fondo perduto come stanno facendo gli sceicchi a Parigi e Manchester. Secondo me l'obbiettivo è riuscire a prendere una grande quota del mercato calcistico cinese (il valore del mercato calcistico in Cina sta aumentando sempre più e l'obbiettivo della cordata, forse indirizzata proprio dal governo, potrebbe essere quello di indirizzare i 'nuovi fan' verso il Milan). Quindi io penso che in caso di cessione verranno fatti nel breve-medio periodo grandi investimenti sia per creare una rosa che possa competere ad alti/altissimi livelli sia per creare infrastrutture come lo stadio e il rinnovo dei campi di allenamento, magari conditi da un sistema di scouting top-level (quindi non Rocco Maiorino feat Mino Raiola), che possano permettere alla squadra di camminare in futuro con le proprie gambe. In seguito, come anticipato da qualche giornale, dovrebbero recuperare parte dell'investimento quotando il club in una borsa asiatica, uno volta che questo si sarà attestato sui livelli dei top club. Per me il modello che seguiranno i nuovi proprietari sarà quello del Bayern Monaco.



E quello che penso anche io, spenderanno tanto nelle prime stagioni per poi vivere di rendita (di ricavi)


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intervengo per dire che l'obbiettivo di questa cordata a parer mio non è quello di entrare nel Milan per spendere millanta milioni all'anno a fondo perduto come stanno facendo gli sceicchi a Parigi e Manchester. Secondo me l'obbiettivo è riuscire a prendere una grande quota del mercato calcistico cinese (il valore del mercato calcistico in Cina sta aumentando sempre più e l'obbiettivo della cordata, forse indirizzata proprio dal governo, potrebbe essere quello di indirizzare i 'nuovi fan' verso il Milan). Quindi io penso che in caso di cessione verranno fatti nel breve-medio periodo grandi investimenti sia per creare una rosa che possa competere ad alti/altissimi livelli sia per creare infrastrutture come lo stadio e il rinnovo dei campi di allenamento, magari conditi da un sistema di scouting top-level (quindi non Rocco Maiorino feat Mino Raiola), che possano permettere alla squadra di camminare in futuro con le proprie gambe. In seguito, come anticipato da qualche giornale, dovrebbero recuperare parte dell'investimento quotando il club in una borsa asiatica, uno volta che questo si sarà attestato sui livelli dei top club. Per me il modello che seguiranno i nuovi proprietari sarà quello del Bayern Monaco.



giustissimo. Io aggiungo anche magari Modello Bayern Monaco!!! preferisco avere una società che sa camminare sulle sue gambe solide e che può lottare su tutti i fronti che avere uno sceicco che prende mette tanti soldi, ma poi quando si stufa siamo punto a capo.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

ps18ps ha scritto:


> giustissimo. Io aggiungo anche magari Modello Bayern Monaco!!! preferisco avere una società che sa camminare sulle sue gambe solide e che può lottare su tutti i fronti che avere uno sceicco che prende mette tanti soldi, ma poi quando si stufa siamo punto a capo.



Magari!


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Magari!



sinceramente credo che quella sia l'idea dei cinesi, grande investimento all'inizio, sia per la rosa, ma anche per lo stadio e il marketing e merchandising in oriente in modo da creare una società solida e quindi rivalutare il valore della società, che resa solida e autosufficiente possa anche essere quotata in borsa e rientrare velocemente parte dei soldi investiti e comunque aumentare il valore del patrimonio in loro possesso.


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intervengo per dire che l'obbiettivo di questa cordata a parer mio non è quello di entrare nel Milan per spendere millanta milioni all'anno a fondo perduto come stanno facendo gli sceicchi a Parigi e Manchester. Secondo me l'obbiettivo è riuscire a prendere una grande quota del mercato calcistico cinese (il valore del mercato calcistico in Cina sta aumentando sempre più e l'obbiettivo della cordata, forse indirizzata proprio dal governo, potrebbe essere quello di indirizzare i 'nuovi fan' verso il Milan). Quindi io penso che in caso di cessione verranno fatti nel breve-medio periodo grandi investimenti sia per creare una rosa che possa competere ad alti/altissimi livelli sia per creare infrastrutture come lo stadio e il rinnovo dei campi di allenamento, magari conditi da un sistema di scouting top-level (quindi non Rocco Maiorino feat Mino Raiola), che possano permettere alla squadra di camminare in futuro con le proprie gambe. In seguito, come anticipato da qualche giornale, dovrebbero recuperare parte dell'investimento quotando il club in una borsa asiatica, uno volta che questo si sarà attestato sui livelli dei top club. Per me il modello che seguiranno i nuovi proprietari sarà quello del Bayern Monaco.



Ma si infatti a noi non servono investimenti megagalattici. Non siamo una squadra senza storia come il PSG o il Manchester City. L'unica cosa che devono fare è riportarci stabilmente in Europa, costruire uno stadio di proprietà e creare una rete di scouting e osservatori di un certo livello. Fatto questo nel giro di pochi anni il Milan sarà in grado di camminare con le proprie gambe


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma si infatti a noi non servono investimenti megagalattici. Non siamo una squadra senza storia come il PSG o il Manchester City. L'unica cosa che devono fare è riportarci stabilmente in Europa, costruire uno stadio di proprietà e creare una rete di scouting e osservatori di un certo livello. Fatto questo nel giro di pochi anni il Milan sarà in grado di camminare con le proprie gambe



Esatto!


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> Ma si infatti a noi non servono investimenti megagalattici. Non siamo una squadra senza storia come il PSG o il Manchester City. L'unica cosa che devono fare è riportarci stabilmente in Europa, costruire uno stadio di proprietà e creare una rete di scouting e osservatori di un certo livello. Fatto questo nel giro di pochi anni il Milan sarà in grado di camminare con le proprie gambe



 sottoscrivo tutto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*



Ogni volta che vedo che il messaggio è scritto da te ed è un grassetto di Campopiano mi vengono i brividi.

Dai non può rifiutare...


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*



Penso che se tutto vada come speriamo, Pask si possa togliere molti sassolini dalle scarpe.


----------



## Memories of the Time (24 Maggio 2016)

Maronn speriamo


----------



## martinmilan (24 Maggio 2016)

Siamo praticamente a Giugno,ad un mese e qualcosa dall'inizio della nuova stagione...Vuoi iniziare bene? allora devono per forza dire qualcosa per fine mese...ne va della prossima stagione.Non si può iniziare a programmare nell'incertezza.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*



*Quotate*


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*



 grande Campopiano... adesso speriamo che ci dia belle notizie però!!!


----------



## Aron (24 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Siamo praticamente a Giugno,ad un mese e qualcosa dall'inizio della nuova stagione...Vuoi iniziare bene? allora devono per forza dire qualcosa per fine mese...ne va della prossima stagione.Non si può iniziare a programmare nell'incertezza.



Il mercato si può fare anche ad agosto...
Ricordiamoci che i colpi più importanti degli ultimi 15 anni sono quasi sempre arrivati all'ultimo mese di mercato.

Ovviamente, prima si agisce e meglio è.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Raga andate sul topic di Longoni e della cena, c'è un'autentica bomba.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Maggio 2016)

Biasin ha detto senza troppi giri di parole che Silvio "non venderà il milan" 

speriamo sia solo strizza,,,,


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*



Non ho ben capito, è ironico vero?


----------



## Gekyn (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*





tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non ho ben capito, è ironico vero?



Credo di si, nel senso che prima o poi, diciamo poi, anche SKY riporta le stesse notizie di Campopiano.....


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*



Sky ha iniziato il gufaggio disperato. io me tocco


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

Infami a Sky


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Maggio 2016)

Tutte sti rinnovi a catena mi puzzano... 

Madre santa aiutacitu


----------



## Crox93 (24 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi, sono alcuni giorni che sono fuori casa e lo sarò ancora per alcuni giorni, per questo non ho potuto seguirvi. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi brevemente come siamo messi a livello cessione? Ho visto che è successa un botto di roba, cose positive da parte di Campopiano ma anche molte cose negative come le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, un articolo di Fedele che parla di una brusca frenata e il rinnovo di Montolivo.
Vi ringrazio in anticipo di cuore


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: Ad ascoltare @SkySport pare che la trattativa tra #fininvest e i #cinesi proceda e che #Emery sia il profilo scelto come allenatore. Figo!*


Basta che si diano una mossa tutti però.
Perfino la Lazio ha l'allenatore, se aspettiamo ancora la lista si restringe e abbiamo urgenza di muoverci in fretta, non possiamo permetterci di tergiversare vedendo la rosa imbarazzante che abbiamo, inoltre senza neanche l'allenatore.


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

Sky non è una fonte credibile. Non lo era prima e di certo non lo è ora


----------



## Theochedeo (24 Maggio 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, sono alcuni giorni che sono fuori casa e lo sarò ancora per alcuni giorni, per questo non ho potuto seguirvi. Qualcuno potrebbe dirmi brevemente come siamo messi a livello cessione? Ho visto che è successa un botto di roba, cose positive da parte di Campopiano ma anche molte cose negative come le dichiarazioni di Berlusconi, un articolo di Fedele che parla di una brusca frenata e il rinnovo di Montolivo.
> Vi ringrazio in anticipo di cuore



Mah non è successo tantissimo. L'unica cosa degna di nota è un articolo di Campopiano in cui afferma che i cinesi vorrebbero presentarsi con Emery allenatore e Benatia in difesa (ipotesi credibile a mio parere). Per il resto solite dichiarazioni random di Berlusconi che aprono alla cessione con qualche affermazione senza senso condite da un infinità di articoli senza senso (Fedele sostiene che Berlusconi pretende di comandare per 3 anni dopo la cessione... solo a scriverlo mi sale il nervoso per questo pseudogionalista) e brancolamenti nel buio di chi sa poco o nulla (sky e Peppedicoso).

In sostanza c'è da aspettare. Probabilmente la prossima 'fuga di notizie' potrebbe avvenire questo week-end quando sembra che verranno svelati ufficiosamente i componenti della cordata, forse proprio da Galatiolo in persona. Calma e gesso comunque.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...


La butto lì: e se Eric Xu fosse quello di Huawei? La CCTV ha lanciato una notizia dove illustra la composizione della cordata, cioè la notizia dovrebbe essere un elenco delle società facenti parte della cordata; quindi, per quale motivo dovrebbero dare due nomi della stessa società? Robin Lì sta per Baidu e ci siamo, ma dato che Xu starebbe sempre per Baidu, possibile che in realtà sia lo Xu di Huawei?


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Intervengo per dire che l'obbiettivo di questa cordata a parer mio non è quello di entrare nel Milan per spendere millanta milioni all'anno a fondo perduto come stanno facendo gli sceicchi a Parigi e Manchester. Secondo me l'obbiettivo è riuscire a prendere una grande quota del mercato calcistico cinese (il valore del mercato calcistico in Cina sta aumentando sempre più e l'obbiettivo della cordata, forse indirizzata proprio dal governo, potrebbe essere quello di indirizzare i 'nuovi fan' verso il Milan). Quindi io penso che in caso di cessione verranno fatti nel breve-medio periodo grandi investimenti sia per creare una rosa che possa competere ad alti/altissimi livelli sia per creare infrastrutture come lo stadio e il rinnovo dei campi di allenamento, magari conditi da un sistema di scouting top-level (quindi non Rocco Maiorino feat Mino Raiola), che possano permettere alla squadra di camminare in futuro con le proprie gambe. In seguito, come anticipato da qualche giornale, dovrebbero recuperare parte dell'investimento quotando il club in una borsa asiatica, uno volta che questo si sarà attestato sui livelli dei top club. Per me il modello che seguiranno i nuovi proprietari sarà quello del Bayern Monaco.



Il perche investire sul Milan e molto semplice: i cinesi che ricordiamo oggi sono i capitalisti piu grandi nel globo vogliono vendere col brand Milan, vendere in tutto il mondo ma sopratutto nel crescente mercato asiatico, per quello anche devono prima di tutto avere anche una squadra vincente, una squadra con una certa visibilita e protagonismo, ovviamente parlo prendere dei campioni e di avere un stadio modello di proprietà... Robin Li e compagnia vedono nel Milan una grandissima opportunita commerciale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì: e se Eric Xu fosse quello di Huawei? La CCTV ha lanciato una notizia dove illustra la composizione della cordata, cioè la notizia dovrebbe essere un elenco delle società facenti parte della cordata; quindi, per quale motivo dovrebbero dare due nomi della stessa società? Robin Lì sta per Baidu e ci siamo, ma dato che Xu starebbe sempre per Baidu, possibile che in realtà sia lo Xu di Huawei?



Potrebbe essere, certo  avrebbe un senso.


----------



## Hellscream (24 Maggio 2016)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Basta che si diano una mossa tutti però.
> Perfino la Lazio ha l'allenatore, se aspettiamo ancora la lista si restringe e abbiamo urgenza di muoverci in fretta, non possiamo permetterci di tergiversare vedendo la rosa imbarazzante che abbiamo, inoltre senza neanche l'allenatore.



Dobbiamo aspettare almeno il 5, è inutile dire che si devono sbrigare, quello prima delle elezioni non farà niente.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì: e se Eric Xu fosse quello di Huawei? La CCTV ha lanciato una notizia dove illustra la composizione della cordata, cioè la notizia dovrebbe essere un elenco delle società facenti parte della cordata; quindi, per quale motivo dovrebbero dare due nomi della stessa società? Robin Lì sta per Baidu e ci siamo, ma dato che Xu starebbe sempre per Baidu, possibile che in realtà sia lo Xu di Huawei?



Controdomanda, mica c'era l'uomo di Huawei nella foto con Paolo e Silvio Berlusconi seduti al tavolo?


----------



## Crox93 (24 Maggio 2016)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Mah non è successo tantissimo. L'unica cosa degna di nota è un articolo di Campopiano in cui afferma che i cinesi vorrebbero presentarsi con Emery allenatore e Benatia in difesa (ipotesi credibile a mio parere). Per il resto solite dichiarazioni random di Berlusconi che aprono alla cessione con qualche affermazione senza senso condite da un infinità di articoli senza senso (Fedele sostiene che Berlusconi pretende di comandare per 3 anni dopo la cessione... solo a scriverlo mi sale il nervoso per questo pseudogionalista) e brancolamenti nel buio di chi sa poco o nulla (sky e Peppedicoso).
> 
> In sostanza c'è da aspettare. Probabilmente la prossima 'fuga di notizie' potrebbe avvenire questo week-end quando sembra che verranno svelati ufficiosamente i componenti della cordata, forse proprio da Galatiolo in persona. Calma e gesso comunque.



Ti ringrazio per la risposta, come al solito una bufera da parte di chi non sa nulla.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Controdomanda, mica c'era l'uomo di Huawei nella foto con Paolo e Silvio Berlusconi seduti al tavolo?



No, sono persone diverse.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Controdomanda, mica c'era l'uomo di Huawei nella foto con Paolo e Silvio Berlusconi seduti al tavolo?


Purtroppo no. Sopra da qualche parte è stato specificato.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere, certo  avrebbe un senso.



Ho trovato nel sito del Milan un articolo del 2015:

L'evento Huawei-Ac Milan a Shenzhen

in cui si parlava di un incontro durante "Il Milan-Huawei Day" tra Adriano Galliani, e Kevin Ho, Presidente di Huawei Consumer Handset Product Line, in cui si è parlato di sponsorizzazioni e partnership.




L'articolo parlava anche di un forte impegno della Huawei sul fronte delle sponsorizzazione nel mondo del calcio con un soddisfacente ritorno pubblicitario.


Potrebbe esserci un nesso in qualche maniera? 
magari hanno deciso di fare un passo ancora più deciso nell'ambiente del calcio internazionale.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ho trovato nel sito del Milan un articolo del 2015:
> 
> L'evento Huawei-Ac Milan a Shenzhen
> 
> ...



Si, Huawei è un nostro sponsor... Può essere tutto, anche che quest'azienda voglia penetrare maggiormente nel Milan. Ma elementi concreti per dire che Eric Xu sia certamente questo di Huawei e non quello di Baidu, ad ora non ne abbiamo. Possiamo solo fare delle congetture. Sugli altri nomi invece non c'è nessun problema di omonimia


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by [MENTION=1688]Chrissonero[/MENTION] puntualizzata da [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano ha RT un messaggio di un tifoso che si trova in Cina. Ecco le sue parole: "Dalla Cina ancora oggi parlano di 3 nomi 李彦宏 (Robin Li) Ceo di Baidu - 许家印 (Xu Jiayin/Hui Ka Yan) Boss di Evergrande e 任正非 (Ren Zhengfei) Boss di Huawei. In Cina tutti parlano di Milan, tutti sperano che Berlusconi venda e vogliono Emery come allenatore."*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ha RT un messaggio di un tifoso che si trova in Cina. Ecco le sue parole: "Dalla Cina ancora oggi parlano di 3 nomi 李彦宏 (Robin Li) Ceo di Baidu - 许家印 (Xu Jiayin/Hui Ka Yan) Boss di Evergrande e 任正非 (Ren Zhengfei) Boss di Huawei. In Cina tutti parlano di Milan, tutti sperano che Berlusconi venda e vogliono Emery come allenatore."*


Io direi che a questo punto sia confermata Huawei. Baidu ed Evergrande, ormai, le possiamo dare per certe, mentre il nome nuovo, direttamente dalla TV cinese, è quello di Midea. A questo punto bisogna capire se c'è anche Hanergy; in questo modo avremmo già 5 nomi. 

Ps: ChemChina sfuma come ipotesi?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io direi che a questo punto sia confermata Huawei. Baidu ed Evergrande, ormai, le possiamo dare per certe, mentre il nome nuovo, direttamente dalla TV cinese, è quello di Midea. A questo punto bisogna capire se c'è anche Hanergy; in questo modo avremmo già 5 nomi.
> 
> Ps: ChemChina sfuma come ipotesi?



Concordo, Huawei possiamo considerarla dentro. Chemchina non abbiamo avuto conferma dalla Cina, era una notizia uscita un anno fa insieme a Robin Li e Hanergy. Cinque colossi niente male. Pjanic quindi lo prendiamo solo per battere le punizioni -)


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, Huawei possiamo considerarla dentro. Chemchina non abbiamo avuto conferma dalla Cina, era una notizia uscita un anno fa insieme a Robin Li e Hanergy. Cinque colossi niente male. Pjanic quindi lo prendiamo solo per battere le punizioni -)



Chemchina se non erro è un impresa pubblica, forse il governo cinese non si vuol esporre così tanto...


----------



## kollaps (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, Huawei possiamo considerarla dentro. Chemchina non abbiamo avuto conferma dalla Cina, era una notizia uscita un anno fa insieme a Robin Li e Hanergy. Cinque colossi niente male. Pjanic quindi lo prendiamo solo per battere le punizioni -)



Daje Re siamo sempre più vicini... Una decina di giorni e stappiamo


----------



## Louis Gara (24 Maggio 2016)

*Montanari (Milano Finanza): Domani si sapranno i nomi dei 4 imprenditori cinesi che vogliono il Milan. Giovedì ci sarà poi il CdA Fininvest che, oltre a esaminare i conti del 2015 della holding, valuterà offerta e profilo dei cinesi.*


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Domani si sapranno i nomi dei 4 imprenditori cinesi che vogliono il Milan. Giovedì ci sarà poi il CdA Fininvest che, oltre a esaminare i conti del 2015 della holding, valuterà offerta e profilo dei cinesi.*


http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-non-vuole-cedere-il-milan-vt36490.html?highlight=montanari Ancora va in giro questo..
Che poi che offerta deve valutare Fininvest se è stata concessa l'esclusiva..


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-non-vuole-cedere-il-milan-vt36490.html?highlight=montanari Ancora va in giro questo..
> Che poi che offerta deve valutare Fininvest se è stata concessa l'esclusiva..


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ha RT un messaggio di un tifoso che si trova in Cina. Ecco le sue parole: "Dalla Cina ancora oggi parlano di 3 nomi 李彦宏 (Robin Li) Ceo di Baidu - 许家印 (Xu Jiayin/Hui Ka Yan) Boss di Evergrande e 任正非 (Ren Zhengfei) Boss di Huawei. In Cina tutti parlano di Milan, tutti sperano che Berlusconi venda e vogliono Emery come allenatore."*



Non volendo ci stanno facendo una pubblicità pazzesca, inteso come club.
In un momento in cui il Milan è ai minimi storici.. se si riparte si riparte col botto, non credo che per i cinesi sia il caso di entrare con un basso profilo, la cosa più importante sarà fare chiarezza nei ruoli chiave, comunque.


----------



## FK87 (24 Maggio 2016)

I nomi praticamente gli hanno già fatti in Cina tramite la TV di stato, non sono i 4 imprenditori che vogliono il Milan è la Cina, il governo cinese che vuole il Milan e ha scelto questi imprenditori per farlo.


----------



## The P (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ha RT un messaggio di un tifoso che si trova in Cina. Ecco le sue parole: "Dalla Cina ancora oggi parlano di 3 nomi 李彦宏 (Robin Li) Ceo di Baidu - 许家印 (Xu Jiayin/Hui Ka Yan) Boss di Evergrande e 任正非 (Ren Zhengfei) Boss di Huawei. In Cina tutti parlano di Milan, tutti sperano che Berlusconi venda e vogliono Emery come allenatore."*



Vabbeh ragazzi ma che roba è?

Io non so che piani abbia la Samsung ma so i piani di Huawuei e se devo puntare due lire sull'azienda di hi-tech/tlc del futuro punto su di loro. Mi sembra assurda una cordata con queste superpotenze.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> I nomi praticamente gli hanno già fatti in Cina tramite la TV di stato, non sono i 4 imprenditori che vogliono il Milan è la Cina, il governo cinese che vuole il Milan e ha scelto questi imprenditori per farlo.





The P ha scritto:


> Vabbeh ragazzi ma che roba è?
> 
> Io non so che piani abbia la Samsung ma so i piani di Huawuei e se devo puntare due lire sull'azienda di hi-tech/tlc del futuro punto su di loro. Mi sembra assurda una cordata con queste superpotenze.



Non è assurda. Come dice giustamente FK87 è il governo cinese che ha puntato il dito verso occidente... e il loro indice si è fermato su Milano. Sponda rossonera, ovviamente


----------



## DannySa (24 Maggio 2016)

FK87 ha scritto:


> I nomi praticamente gli hanno già fatti in Cina tramite la TV di stato, non sono i 4 imprenditori che vogliono il Milan è la Cina, il governo cinese che vuole il Milan e ha scelto questi imprenditori per farlo.



E sei dispiaciuto? 
Io dico solo che quando si farà maggiore chiarezza saremo tutti "piuttosto" contenti, non manca molto.

Ps: per chi non se ne fosse accorto i cinesi stanno comprando il Milan, l'Ac Milan, non l'inter.
Una valutazione astronomica, niente a che vedere con il Thohir di turno.
Il fatto che ci sia uno stato dietro mi pare abbastanza normale, in pochi riuscirebbero a comprare il Milan da soli, ribadisco è il Milan e non la mediocre inter di turno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (24 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano ha RT un messaggio di un tifoso che si trova in Cina. Ecco le sue parole: "Dalla Cina ancora oggi parlano di 3 nomi 李彦宏 (Robin Li) Ceo di Baidu - 许家印 (Xu Jiayin/Hui Ka Yan) Boss di Evergrande e 任正非 (Ren Zhengfei) Boss di Huawei. In Cina tutti parlano di Milan, tutti sperano che Berlusconi venda e vogliono Emery come allenatore."*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Domani si sapranno i nomi dei 4 imprenditori cinesi che vogliono il Milan. Giovedì ci sarà poi il CdA Fininvest che, oltre a esaminare i conti del 2015 della holding, valuterà offerta e profilo dei cinesi.*



*Quotate*


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2016)

Comunque quest'attesa è logorante..


----------



## FK87 (24 Maggio 2016)

Assolutamente no ma dietro a questi c'è il governo, abbiamo un potenziale economico e di merchandising allucinante se va in porto...Milan che in 5 anni diventerà club con maggior fatturato. Quello che i lecchini di Berlusconi dovrebbero capire che il Milan cinese serve a tutto il calcio ITALIANO! È il primo passo per tornare ai vertici in Europa.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (24 Maggio 2016)

> Campopiano ha RT un messaggio di un tifoso che si trova in Cina. Ecco le sue parole: "Dalla Cina ancora oggi parlano di 3 nomi 李彦宏 (Robin Li) Ceo di Baidu - 许家印 (Xu Jiayin/Hui Ka Yan) Boss di Evergrande e 任正非 (Ren Zhengfei) Boss di Huawei. In Cina tutti parlano di Milan, tutti sperano che Berlusconi venda e vogliono Emery come allenatore."


va bè ma di cosa stiamo parlando su... "il presidente prima di vendere deve capire se sono affidabili finanziariamente"  ...qui stiamo parlando di diventare la più grande potenza del calcio mondiale...ovviamente se questi nomi vengono confermati...roba da orgasmo perenne


----------



## fra29 (24 Maggio 2016)

Se davvero i nomi sono questi, le cifre sono vere, voglio capire con che faccia SB si presenta davanti ai giornalisti parlando di #italmilan, #brocchi e cavolate varie.. Se saltasse la trattativa, la curva e i tifosi dovrebbero far saltare il banco. In caso contrario siamo solo conniventi..


----------



## ps18ps (24 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> *Montanari (Milano Finanza): Domani si sapranno i nomi dei 4 imprenditori cinesi che vogliono il Milan. Giovedì ci sarà poi il CdA Fininvest che, oltre a esaminare i conti del 2015 della holding, valuterà offerta e profilo dei cinesi.*





kolao95 ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/berlusconi-non-vuole-cedere-il-milan-vt36490.html?highlight=montanari Ancora va in giro questo..
> Che poi che offerta deve valutare Fininvest se è stata concessa l'esclusiva..



Esatto. Notizia interessante ma la parte finale non la capisco anch'io... Io immagino che l'eventuale prossimo cda di fininvest sia per firmare il preliminare o sbaglio?


----------



## kolao95 (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma a TeleLombardia hanno detto qualcosa di rilevante? Ho letto qualcosa in giro..


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma a TeleLombardia hanno detto qualcosa di rilevante? Ho letto qualcosa in giro..



A TL lavora longoni se non ricordo male, sarà quello...


----------



## Roger84 (24 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ma a TeleLombardia hanno detto qualcosa di rilevante? Ho letto qualcosa in giro..



C'è Ruiu che fà il solito gufo che non crede alla cordata bla bla bla bla....odioso è un complimento!


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> C'è Ruiu che fà il solito gufo che non crede alla cordata bla bla bla bla....odioso è un complimento!



Ascolta , rujo non sa nulla ... Fidati di me , fa così solo perché quello è il suo profilo nel programma .


----------



## Devil (24 Maggio 2016)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> C'è Ruiu che fà il solito gufo che non crede alla cordata bla bla bla bla....odioso è un complimento!



Ruiu non è neanche un giornalista.............non so nemmeno io con che titolo sia presente alla trasmissione a dire il vero


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2016)

Ma come mai Ruiu, Suma, Pellegatti, Lo stesso Serafini che ce l'ha a morte con tutti questi, tutti i "simpatizzanti milanisti" televisivi o sminuiscono o remano palesemente contro a questa trattativa? Capisco Suma che può avere interessi personali, ma perché questi si infastidiscono? Sembra siano tutti felici di vedere un Milan da 15 posizione boh


----------



## admin (24 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma come mai Ruiu, Suma, Pellegatti, Lo stesso Serafini che ce l'ha a morte con tutti questi, tutti i "simpatizzanti milanisti" televisivi o sminuiscono o remano palesemente contro a questa trattativa? Capisco Suma che può avere interessi personali, ma perché questi si infastidiscono? Sembra siano tutti felici di vedere un Milan da 15 posizione boh



Perchè, semplicemente, non sono milanisti ma berlusconiani.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Maggio 2016)

TL non ne becca una dal mesozoico... Oltretutto questi pseudo giornalisti non capiscono proprio una fava di come si fanno delle trattative. Ma ciò che è sconvolgente è come ne sappiano infinitamente meno di noi sulla faccenda, generalmente arrivano a sapere le cose il giorno dopo che vengono postate qui sul forum...

È proprio vero che il giornalista sportivo è un essere bieco


----------



## danjr (24 Maggio 2016)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> TL non ne becca una dal mesozoico... Oltretutto questi pseudo giornalisti non capiscono proprio una fava di come si fanno delle trattative. Ma ciò che è sconvolgente è come ne sappiano infinitamente meno di noi sulla faccenda, generalmente arrivano a sapere le cose il giorno dopo che vengono postate qui sul forum...
> 
> È proprio vero che il giornalista sportivo è un essere bieco


Più che incompetenti sono faziosi, che è peggio


----------



## marionep (24 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Perchè, semplicemente, non sono milanisti ma berlusconiani.



Lo ripeterò sempre, non sono berlusconiani, a parte Pellegatti che rappresenta un patetico caso a parte. Tutti gli altri (Ruiu, Suma, Ordine, Laudisa, Fedele, Di Stefano) hanno Galliani come referente unico, da cui negli anni hanno ricevuto favori, privilegi e regalie di vario tipo. Se Berlusconi cedesse o crepasse, ma Galliani dovesse rimanere o addirittura prenderne il posto, questi squallidi trombettieri di corte ne sarebbero più che felici.


----------



## sabato (24 Maggio 2016)

Sostanzialmente il governo Cinese ha spinto i suoi più grandi imprenditori a 
Investire nel calcio (italiano). 
La mia paura è che se Silvio dice no, questi virino su altre 
società. ... vedi Inter.


----------



## Crox93 (24 Maggio 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente il governo Cinese ha spinto i suoi più grandi imprenditori a
> Investire nel calcio (italiano).
> La mia paura è che se Silvio dice no, questi virino su altre
> società. ... vedi Inter.



Stessa cosa che temo pure io.
Ci sono molti segnali positivi che portano alla vendita, ma molti anche negativi.
Parlo anche di sensazioni personali, infatti invidio i super ottimisti del forum


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Maggio 2016)

sabato ha scritto:


> Sostanzialmente il governo Cinese ha spinto i suoi più grandi imprenditori a
> Investire nel calcio (italiano).
> La mia paura è che se Silvio dice no, questi virino su altre
> società. ... vedi Inter.



Sarebbe la più grande beffa , però arrivati a questo punto non saprei ... Sono molto avanti .


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la più grande beffa , però arrivati a questo punto non saprei ... Sono molto avanti .



E' questo il punto..

Siamo più avanti di ciò che vogliono farci pensare


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi Montanari è un ciarlatano


----------



## dyablo65 (24 Maggio 2016)

se i nomi sono questi.....avremo mutande croccanti per settimane....mesi......anni e i ricavi saranno spaventosi.

il modello bayern monaco sarebbe magnifico....non vedo come b. possa rifiutare una proposta cosi' allettante .


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Maggio 2016)

Poche balle, se esistono per davvero questi cinesi il Milan è già venduto e aspetta dopo le elezioni a comunicarlo, oppure è tutta una panzana e allora allo stadio ci vadano solo gallina e il figlio


----------



## kakaoo1981 (25 Maggio 2016)

Sulla prima pagina del corriere di oggi c è la foto di He Xiangjian capo di midea(condizionatori) patrimonio 10 mld #133 uomo più ricco del mondo


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

kakaoo1981 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima pagina del corriere di oggi c è la foto di He Xiangjian capo di midea(condizionatori) patrimonio 10 mld #133 uomo più ricco del mondo



E' scritto tutto nel primo post.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by @Chrissonero puntualizzata da @Casnop: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...




.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sarebbe la più grande beffa , però arrivati a questo punto non saprei ... Sono molto avanti .



piu che la più grande beffa sarebbe la piu grande tragedia sportiva rossonera...un disastro immane...praticamente la fine....

non siamo la roma (per dirne una) che tenta il salto al top sennò resta comunque in mani solide...qui o il paradiso o l'inferno....da emery si passa a giampaolo...da benatia a ranocchia...fate voi....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

*Clamoroso CorSport (Guadagno): il quotidiano sportivo riporta la notizia integrale che nella giornata di ieri è stata rivelata in esclusiva da questo forum e che potete leggere nel primo post, ossia la composizione della cordata asiatica interessata all'acquisto del Milan. Ovviamente nessuna menzione per Milan World.*


----------



## Sotiris (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso CorSport (Guadagno): il quotidiano sportivo riporta la notizia integrale che nella giornata di ieri è stata rivelata in esclusiva da questo forum e che potete leggere nel primo post, ossia la composizione della cordata asiatica interessata all'acquisto del Milan. Ovviamente nessuna menzione per Milan World.*



complimenti a tutti voi, chi vi legge sa da chi veramente proviene questa notizia/indiscrezione.


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso CorSport (Guadagno): il quotidiano sportivo riporta la notizia integrale che nella giornata di ieri è stata rivelata in esclusiva da questo forum e che potete leggere nel primo post, ossia la composizione della cordata asiatica interessata all'acquisto del Milan. Ovviamente nessuna menzione per Milan World.*


Allora non ho sognato questa notte....Se berlusconi ora rifiuta questa proposta allora cari miei io vado in guerra e bombardo casa Milan...ormai sto sognando ad occhi aperti,questa è una cordata pazzesca.Quasi fantascienza.


----------



## fra29 (25 Maggio 2016)

1. Guadagno (sulle notizie di altri)
2. Non ho capito se questi sono solo 4 dei 7-8 nomi di cui si parlava qualche settimana fa (Repubblica e Campopiano mi pare) oppure la cordata è formata esclusivamente da loro?

Complimenti per lo "sgoob".. Fatevi sentire per reclamare legittimamente la fonte della news..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso CorSport (Guadagno): il quotidiano sportivo riporta la notizia integrale che nella giornata di ieri è stata rivelata in esclusiva da questo forum e che potete leggere nel primo post, ossia la composizione della cordata asiatica interessata all'acquisto del Milan. Ovviamente nessuna menzione per Milan World.*


La butto lì, anche questa volta ottimisticamente: perché colossi di questa portata, tra l'altro impegnati nei campi più disparati e con interessi diversi, dovrebbero impegnarsi nell'acquisto del Milan? Perché dovrebbero impegnarsi col calcio? Possibile che il nostro vero futuro presidente sarà Xi Jinping?


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> La butto lì, anche questa volta ottimisticamente: perché colossi di questa portata, tra l'altro impegnati nei campi più disparati e con interessi diversi, dovrebbero impegnarsi nell'acquisto del Milan? Perché dovrebbero impegnarsi col calcio? Possibile che il nostro vero futuro presidente sarà Xi Jinping?



Lo disse Berlusconi un anno fa che stava anche trattando con uno Stato...e comunque è acclarato che il loro obiettivo è ''usarci'' come marchio per promuovere lo sport nel paese.diventeremo il club principale d'Asia.Marketing e indottrinamento spietati


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Maggio 2016)

Quello che non ho capito è come si è intercettato la cctv e la si è tradotta dal cinese all'italiano x carpire le news.... E se ci sono repliche magari sul loro sito...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Lo disse Berlusconi un anno fa che stava anche trattando con uno Stato...e comunque è acclarato che il loro obiettivo è ''usarci'' come marchio per promuovere lo sport nel paese.diventeremo il club principale d'Asia.Marketing e indottrinamento spietati


Sì, sì, che fossimo una tappa governativa non ci pioveva, però ho voluto rinforzare l'ipotesi "governo di Pechino", perché, alla fine, per quale ragione una cordata dei maggiori colossi del commercio cinese dovrebbe venire ad acquistarci? Huawei, Baidu, Midea, Hanergy che se ne fregano del Milan? Soltanto per Evergrande avrebbe senso.


----------



## danjr (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Clamoroso CorSport (Guadagno): il quotidiano sportivo riporta la notizia integrale che nella giornata di ieri è stata rivelata in esclusiva da questo forum e che potete leggere nel primo post, ossia la composizione della cordata asiatica interessata all'acquisto del Milan. Ovviamente nessuna menzione per Milan World.*



Che bello fare i giornalisti in italia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

* Intanto su Twitter un ragazzo presente in Cina (Edo86), lo stesso che ha confermato la presenza di Robin Li, Huawei e Evergrande (RT da Campopiano), ha da poco scritto: Dalla Cina conferme anche su Midea. Evergrande è dentro al 100%. Ancora mistero su Jack Ma.*


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

avranno visto anche loro in streaming lo studio sport cinese


----------



## Ragnet_7 (25 Maggio 2016)

A me frega poco di essere usati per promuovere il calcio nel loro paese. La cosa importante è che il Milan torni ai fausti di un tempo nel minor tempo possibile ed è realizzabile solo con disponibilità economiche elevate. Anche perchè voglio dire siamo stati usati a scopo politico per 30 anni...

Inoltre ricordiamoci che i Cinesi nel mondo sono 1/7 della popolazione mondiale. Se anche una piccola parte di loro si appassionasse al Milan ci ritornerebbero introiti , visibilità elevatissime.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

comunque ragazzi sono onesto .. tutto questo sembra un sogno . 
stiamo parlando di una potenza di fuoco economica pari se non maggiore del più spendaccione arabo .. con una particolarità in più però .. i cinesi non sono stupidi e non buttano via i soldi per comprare giocatori a caso .. li spenderanno e tanti per rinforzare la squadra e vincere per avere un tornaconto economico . 

DEVONO CHIUDERE e noi ci dobbiamo mettere in una botte di ferro .


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Intanto su Twitter un ragazzo presente in Cina (Edo86), lo stesso che ha confermato la presenza di Robin Li, Huawei e Evergrande (RT da Campopiano), ha da poco scritto: Dalla Cina conferme anche su Midea. Evergrande è dentro al 100%. Ancora mistero su Jack Ma.*


Huawei, Evergrande, Baidu e Midea sono dentro.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque ragazzi sono onesto .. tutto questo sembra un sogno .
> stiamo parlando di una potenza di fuoco economica pari se non maggiore del più spendaccione arabo .. con una particolarità in più però .. i cinesi non sono stupidi e non buttano via i soldi per comprare giocatori a caso .. li spenderanno e tanti per rinforzare la squadra e vincere per avere un tornaconto economico .
> 
> DEVONO CHIUDERE e noi ci dobbiamo mettere in una botte di ferro .


Ma poi vuoi mettere una cordata di colossi commerciali contro singoli sceicchi?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Tra l'altro, in questo modo, il Milan finirebbe per comprare soltanto condizionatori Midea, cellulari Huawei e usare Baidu invece di Google su internet. Certo, non è grandissima come società il Milan, però oh, meglio di niente


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Maggio 2016)

Ho cercato sul sito inglese di Cctv ma di Milan e berlusconi non c'è nulla...


----------



## pablog1585 (25 Maggio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> comunque ragazzi sono onesto .. tutto questo sembra un sogno .
> stiamo parlando di una potenza di fuoco economica pari se non maggiore del più spendaccione arabo .. con una particolarità in più però .. i cinesi non sono stupidi e non buttano via i soldi per comprare giocatori a caso .. li spenderanno e tanti per rinforzare la squadra e vincere per avere un tornaconto economico .
> 
> DEVONO CHIUDERE e noi ci dobbiamo mettere in una botte di ferro .



Mmm sulle spese a caso non sarei tanto sicuro.... Ricordo un Conca argentino sconosciuto a cui davano 10 milioni l'anno x giocare in Cina e Martinez pagato 42 milioni....


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Mmm sulle spese a caso non sarei tanto sicuro.... Ricordo un Conca argentino sconosciuto a cui davano 10 milioni l'anno x giocare in Cina e Martinez pagato 42 milioni....


ma è logico...in cina non ci va nessuno se non strapaghi..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Huawei, Evergrande, Baidu e Midea sono dentro.



A quanto pare ultimamente sono uscite notizie per cui la cordata è formata solo da 4 gruppi,
temo che ci dovremo accontentare solo di questi


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque ieri era uscito un articolo del sole 24 ore se non sbaglio dove si diceva che oggi si sarebbero conosciuti i nomi presenti nel consorzio e che domani c'era un CDA di fininvest per approvare il bilancio e approvare anche la trattativa sul milan. L'articolo non era però di Festa quindi non so quanto fosse attendibile, sopratutto per la parte sul Cda che non ne ho capito il motivo.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

pablog1585 ha scritto:


> Ho cercato sul sito inglese di Cctv ma di Milan e berlusconi non c'è nulla...



Le notizie sono state prese in diretta su CCTV da chi comprende il cinese e confermate da altre persone sul posto, se non le mettono sul sito non vuol dire che non siano vere.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2016)

Capuano (quello di Tutti Convocati) ha scritto che Robin Li ha smentito il suo interesse nel Milan. Però non si capisce da dove abbia preso la notizia.
Comunque se non sbaglio anche Festa lo aveva escluso


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> * Intanto su Twitter un ragazzo presente in Cina (Edo86), lo stesso che ha confermato la presenza di Robin Li, Huawei e Evergrande (RT da Campopiano), ha da poco scritto: Dalla Cina conferme anche su Midea. Evergrande è dentro al 100%. Ancora mistero su Jack Ma.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Le notizie sono state prese in diretta su CCTV da chi comprende il cinese e confermate da altre persone sul posto, se non le mettono sul sito non vuol dire che non siano vere.



Mi hai risposto


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

Sono indeciso se prendere la maglia di Reus o di Isco..Cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: Non mi risulta nessun #cda #Fininvest previsto per domani. Almeno non sul #Milan, quello ci sarà dopo il #closing, solo allora*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Non mi risulta nessun #cda #Fininvest previsto per domani. Almeno non sul #Milan, quello ci sarà dopo il #closing, solo allora*



Però sia chiaro, Berlusconi potrebbe concedere il closing come gesto di cortesia verso i cinesi, 

ma non vende


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Sono indeciso se prendere la maglia di Reus o di Isco..Cosa mi consigliate?



mexes


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Capuano (quello di Tutti Convocati) ha scritto che Robin Li ha smentito il suo interesse nel Milan. Però non si capisce da dove abbia preso la notizia.
> Comunque se non sbaglio anche Festa lo aveva escluso



cioè Robin Li ha smentito una cosa detta dalla tv ufficiale di stato? rischierebbe 30 anni di carcere credo


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> cioè Robin Li ha smentito una cosa detta dalla tv ufficiale di stato? rischierebbe 30 anni di carcere credo



Si infatti lo sa solo lui dove ha smentito..
Non ha smentito proprio una mazza


----------



## martinmilan (25 Maggio 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Si infatti lo sa solo lui dove ha smentito..
> Non ha smentito proprio una mazza



Non smentisce da settimane ormai..


----------



## Henry (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Non mi risulta nessun #cda #Fininvest previsto per domani. Almeno non sul #Milan, quello ci sarà dopo il #closing, solo allora*



Su questo onestamente Campopiano sbaglia a mio parere. Io credo che per lo meno un CdA dovrà esserci prima della firma del preliminare vincolante, per autorizzare gli amministratori a firmare. Che discutano dell'offerta in via formale domani, nel quadro di un CdA dedicato principalmente all'analisi dei conti del gruppo, è parimenti possibile, non lo escluderei a priori.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Su questo onestamente Campopiano sbaglia a mio parere. Io credo che per lo meno un CdA dovrà esserci prima della firma del preliminare vincolante, per autorizzare gli amministratori a firmare. Che discutano dell'offerta in via formale domani, nel quadro di un CdA dedicato principalmente all'analisi dei conti del gruppo, è parimenti possibile, non lo escluderei a priori.



Ci sarà dovesse esserci la cessione, ma magari non domani intende


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Su questo onestamente Campopiano sbaglia a mio parere. Io credo che per lo meno un CdA dovrà esserci prima della firma del preliminare vincolante, per autorizzare gli amministratori a firmare. Che discutano dell'offerta in via formale domani, nel quadro di un CdA dedicato principalmente all'analisi dei conti del gruppo, è parimenti possibile, non lo escluderei a priori.



grazie per il chiarimento. speriamo di avere allora buone notizie domani


----------



## Henry (25 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ci sarà dovesse esserci la cessione, ma magari non domani intende



Dici bene. Ma io mi riferivo anche al discorso "ci sarà dopo il closing". Dopo il closing penso ci sarà il cda del Milan in cui tutti i membri dovranno dare le dimissioni. Per quanto riguarda fininvest come dici tu vale il "prima" e non il "dopo", fare il cda dopo il closing non avrebbe senso.


----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)




----------



## admin (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by @Chrissonero puntualizzata da @Casnop: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...




......


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Eheeh ci legge


----------



## ps18ps (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


----------



## medjai (25 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Capuano (quello di Tutti Convocati) ha scritto che Robin Li ha smentito il suo interesse nel Milan. Però non si capisce da dove abbia preso la notizia.
> Comunque se non sbaglio anche Festa lo aveva escluso



Di essere vero sarebbe una brutta notizia. È uno dei nomi con più appeal... Speriamo non sia vero.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

la notizia della smentita di Li sta in effetti rimbalzando qua e la....ma non ho capito se tutti si rifanno alle parole di Capuano...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la notizia della smentita di Li sta in effetti rimbalzando qua e la....ma non ho capito se tutti si rifanno alle parole di Capuano...



Si penso di si, in ogni caso vorrei capire dov'è questa smentita. La cosa triste di questo intertriste è che scrive che c'è stata una smentita ma non riporta la fonte da dove proviene tale notizia. E ravezzani che gode....mamma mia che giornalisti.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter: Non mi risulta nessun #cda #Fininvest previsto per domani. Almeno non sul #Milan, quello ci sarà dopo il #closing, solo allora*



Ora ha corretto il tiro: ha detto che il CDA potrebbe esserci e si potrebbe parlare dei conti Fininvest, ma non influirà sulla cessione.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Si penso di si, in ogni caso vorrei capire dov'è questa smentita. La cosa triste di questo intertriste è che scrive che c'è stata una smentita ma non riporta la fonte da dove proviene tale notizia. E ravezzani che gode....mamma mia che giornalisti.



Mamma che essere insignificante Ravezzani. Che sfigato, non ha mai fatto un passo in avanti nella sua carriera, che poveretto.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Ora ha corretto il tiro: ha detto che il CDA potrebbe esserci e si potrebbe parlare dei conti Fininvest, ma non influirà sulla cessione.



Se non sbaglio ha rimosso il tweet


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la notizia della smentita di Li sta in effetti rimbalzando qua e la....ma non ho capito se tutti si rifanno alle parole di Capuano...


Robin li non ha smentito
Ne adesso ne mai


----------



## Stex (25 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro, in questo modo, il Milan finirebbe per comprare soltanto condizionatori Midea, cellulari Huawei e usare Baidu invece di Google su internet. Certo, non è grandissima come società il Milan, però oh, meglio di niente



io gia li vendo i midea


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2016)

Sono convinto che il capocordata sia proprio Li


----------



## koti (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by @Chrissonero puntualizzata da @Casnop: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...


Ma quindi Robin Li ha smentito o no? Non si capisce


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Ma un invito qui su, no?


----------



## goleador 70 (25 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono convinto che il capocordata sia proprio Li



Pure io


----------



## Fedeshi (25 Maggio 2016)

Pure Pellegatti ha detto che Robin Li ha smentito ma vedo che la fonte di sta notizia nessuno la conosce.


----------



## LukeLike (25 Maggio 2016)

Non so se è la sede opportuna per fare questa domanda, ma mi è sorto un dubbio spontaneo:
Galliani ha un contratto con la Fininvest, non con il Milan, quindi se i cinesi dovessero prendere la maggioranza non sarebbero costretti a pagare la sua liquidazione?


----------



## Alkampfer (25 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se è la sede opportuna per fare questa domanda, ma mi è sorto un dubbio spontaneo:
> Galliani ha un contratto con la Fininvest, non con il Milan, quindi se i cinesi dovessero prendere la maggioranza non sarebbero costretti a pagare la sua liquidazione?



se i cinesi dovessero prendere la maggioranza non potrebberlo mettere a riordinare le scartoffie?


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Maggio 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se i cinesi dovessero prendere la maggioranza non potrebberlo mettere a riordinare le scartoffie?



No no... Galliani dev'essere bandito. 500metri da Milanello, Casa Milan e San Siro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2016)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> se i cinesi dovessero prendere la maggioranza non potrebberlo mettere a riordinare le scartoffie?



Mamma mia, se riordinasse le scartoffie con le capacità con cui ha riordinato i conti del Milan,
non mi fiderei nemmeno a fargli compilare la distinta da consegnare all'arbitro prima della partita...


----------



## Casnop (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/milan-ecco-i-primi-due-botti-cinesi-le-ultime-sulla-cessione-vt36962.html
> 
> *News by @Chrissonero puntualizzata da @Casnop: secondo quanto riportato da CCTV (TV di Stato cinese) della cordata fanno parte Robin Li (Baidu, 12 miliardi di patrimonio personale) Eric Xu (da comprendere se si tratti di Xu Yong, cofondatore di Baidu, o Xu Zhijun, vicepresidente ed attuale CEO di Huawei, entrambi noti con il soprannome anglofono di Eric Xu), Hui Ka Yan (Evergrande, 9 miliardi di patrimonio personale) e He Xiangjian (Midea, 10 miliardi di patrimonio personale).
> 
> ...


Bene, mi sembra che le notizie minimamente fondate che stiamo leggendo volgano tutte nel senso della rapida evoluzione della vicenda verso le sospirate firme dei contratti di trasferimento delle quote. Fininvest ed il consorzio Galatioto stanno negoziando le clausole del complesso testo contrattuale, sulla cui redazione convergono le volontà di due parti, di cui una plurisoggettiva, ma i contributi di una moltitudine di soggetti (avvocati, advisors, consulenti) nella stesura di testi o di parti di testo da proporre e condividere in tre lingue diverse: comprensibile dunque l’estensione dei tempi tecnici che è stata annunciata. E’ imminente il passaggio della definitiva approvazione dei testi e della convocazione degli organi deliberanti delle due parti per l’autorizzazione alla sottoscrizione dei documenti contrattuali che finalmente impegnano le parti. Tra il preliminare ed il definitivo correranno le movimentazioni bancarie, nel frattempo già concordate, per il trasferimento e la domiciliazione bancaria dei fondi, che sarà contestuale o lievemente anticipata rispetto a quella di girata delle azioni, che segnerà finalmente il closing dell’operazione. I segnali che stanno emergendo dal clan giornalistico vicino al nostro AD sportivo (Galliani), secondo cui tutte le operazioni di mercato sono sostanzialmente autorizzate dalla parte cinese, dimostra con assoluta evidenza come si sia entrati nella tipica fase di cogestione operativa che segna il passaggio di controllo del club sino alla integrale sostituzione degli amministratori. Suggestioni giornalistiche relative ad un Berlusconi realmente dubbioso sulla operazione e sulla sua capacità di arrestare un meccanismo già avviato sono totalmente incompatibili con questa realtà dei fatti descritta proprio dalla stampa vicina all’ex premier ed al fido Galliani. L’idea di contrasti tra le parti sul mantenimento a Berlusconi addirittura di una carica non operativa come quella di presidente onorario, che egli già detiene e che obiettivamente merita, e la cui sottrazione non arriderebbe a quella idea di soft power che caratterizza ovunque il modo di fare cinese, appartiene alla categoria delle pure illazioni. Quanto alla composizione del consorzio cinese, la notizia sui quattro imprenditori proviene da un servizio giornalistico reso sui canali internazionali di lingua inglese di China Central Television, non ha riscontro sui dispacci di agenzia proposti nel sito della televisione di Stato cinese, aventi carattere di ufficialità in relazione ad attività dei soggetti istituzionali dell’Amministrazione centrale di Pechino, sicché le indiscrezioni riportate in quel servizio tali devono essere considerate, benché provenienti da un medium sotto totale controllo editoriale del Partito Comunista cinese. Più interessante constatare l’esistenza di eventuali smentite dei diretti citati, sinora non pervenute (le smentite, come quella di Dalian Wanda Group, dovrebbero arrivare da comunicati stampa ufficiali, non da indiscrezioni di singoli giornalisti: tutti i gruppi citati sono quotati sui mercati borsistici americani e del Far East, e le comunicazioni devono avere il giusto suggello formale per non provocare fenomeni di aggiotaggio). Infine, gli interventi nel consorzio sono dei soggetti societari e non di singoli imprenditori o manager: non siamo nel Golfo Persico, molti di questi gruppi citati sono cooperative di totale proprietà dei dipendenti (Huawei solamente ne ha 170mila circa a libro paga), e nel modo cinese una personalizzazione individualistica è contraria ai principi statuali: il denaro è loro affidato dallo Stato, che ne detiene il monopolio di conservazione e di destinazione strategica, per escludere forme di accumulo e di sottrazione individualistica ai fini collettivi. Ciò può sconcertare, ma è il comunismo capitalistico del piccolo Deng. La Terza Via.


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2016)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non so se è la sede opportuna per fare questa domanda, ma mi è sorto un dubbio spontaneo:
> Galliani ha un contratto con la Fininvest, non con il Milan, quindi se i cinesi dovessero prendere la maggioranza non sarebbero costretti a pagare la sua liquidazione?





Galliani non è dirigente ma Amministratore Delegato quindi non gli spetta alcuna liquidazione, salvo non sia stati direttamente previsto dall'assemblea dei soci.
Peraltro dichiarò lui stesso che: "Io non ho diritto ad alcuna liquidazione essendo sempre stato amministratore. Non sono mai stato un dipendente, sono un amministratore scelto dai soci. L'azionista di maggioranza mi ha confermato 27 o 28 volte. Questa storia è bizzarra".
Poi potrebbe fare causa....
Penso sia un altro il vero problema di Galliani...................


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2016)

Comunque alla fine credo che il Milan se lo sia comprato Xi Jinping


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Galliani non è dirigente ma Amministratore Delegato quindi non gli spetta alcuna liquidazione, salvo non sia stati direttamente previsto dall'assemblea dei soci.
> Peraltro dichiarò lui stesso che: "Io non ho diritto ad alcuna liquidazione essendo sempre stato amministratore. Non sono mai stato un dipendente, sono un amministratore scelto dai soci. L'azionista di maggioranza mi ha confermato 27 o 28 volte. Questa storia è bizzarra".
> Poi potrebbe fare causa....
> Penso sia un altro il vero problema di Galliani...................



Fu lui stesso però a dire "Con o meno l'accordo sulla buonuscita mi dimetterò per giusta causa"
Ma probabilmente si riferiva al compenso da AD che gli rimaneva da guadagnare


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Galliani non è dirigente ma Amministratore Delegato quindi non gli spetta alcuna liquidazione, salvo non sia stati direttamente previsto dall'assemblea dei soci.
> Peraltro dichiarò lui stesso che: "Io non ho diritto ad alcuna liquidazione essendo sempre stato amministratore. Non sono mai stato un dipendente, sono un amministratore scelto dai soci. L'azionista di maggioranza mi ha confermato 27 o 28 volte. Questa storia è bizzarra".
> Poi potrebbe fare causa....
> *Penso sia un altro il vero problema di Galliani*...................


Tipo?

Stando così le cose però, dovessero i cinesi prendere la maggioranza, lo potrebbero silurare senza se e senza ma credo


----------



## mabadi (25 Maggio 2016)

Tipo che conosce tutti i segreti del Milan e del Presidente.......


----------



## tifoso evorutto (25 Maggio 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Bene, mi sembra che le notizie minimamente fondate che stiamo leggendo volgano tutte nel senso della rapida evoluzione della vicenda verso le sospirate firme dei contratti di trasferimento delle quote. Fininvest ed il consorzio Galatioto stanno negoziando le clausole del complesso testo contrattuale, sulla cui redazione convergono le volontà di due parti, di cui una plurisoggettiva, ma i contributi di una moltitudine di soggetti (avvocati, advisors, consulenti) nella stesura di testi o di parti di testo da proporre e condividere in tre lingue diverse: comprensibile dunque l’estensione dei tempi tecnici che è stata annunciata. E’ imminente il passaggio della definitiva approvazione dei testi e della convocazione degli organi deliberanti delle due parti per l’autorizzazione alla sottoscrizione dei documenti contrattuali che finalmente impegnano le parti. Tra il preliminare ed il definitivo correranno le movimentazioni bancarie, nel frattempo già concordate, per il trasferimento e la domiciliazione bancaria dei fondi, che sarà contestuale o lievemente anticipata rispetto a quella di girata delle azioni, che segnerà finalmente il closing dell’operazione. I segnali che stanno emergendo dal clan giornalistico vicino al nostro AD sportivo (Galliani), secondo cui tutte le operazioni di mercato sono sostanzialmente autorizzate dalla parte cinese, dimostra con assoluta evidenza come si sia entrati nella tipica fase di cogestione operativa che segna il passaggio di controllo del club sino alla integrale sostituzione degli amministratori. Suggestioni giornalistiche relative ad un Berlusconi realmente dubbioso sulla operazione e sulla sua capacità di arrestare un meccanismo già avviato sono totalmente incompatibili con questa realtà dei fatti descritta proprio dalla stampa vicina all’ex premier ed al fido Galliani. L’idea di contrasti tra le parti sul mantenimento a Berlusconi addirittura di una carica non operativa come quella di presidente onorario, che egli già detiene e che obiettivamente merita, e la cui sottrazione non arriderebbe a quella idea di soft power che caratterizza ovunque il modo di fare cinese, appartiene alla categoria delle pure illazioni. Quanto alla composizione del consorzio cinese, la notizia sui quattro imprenditori proviene da un servizio giornalistico reso sui canali internazionali di lingua inglese di China Central Television, non ha riscontro sui dispacci di agenzia proposti nel sito della televisione di Stato cinese, aventi carattere di ufficialità in relazione ad attività dei soggetti istituzionali dell’Amministrazione centrale di Pechino, sicché le indiscrezioni riportate in quel servizio tali devono essere considerate, benché provenienti da un medium sotto totale controllo editoriale del Partito Comunista cinese. Più interessante constatare l’esistenza di eventuali smentite dei diretti citati, sinora non pervenute (le smentite, come quella di Dalian Wanda Group, dovrebbero arrivare da comunicati stampa ufficiali, non da indiscrezioni di singoli giornalisti: tutti i gruppi citati sono quotati sui mercati borsistici americani e del Far East, e le comunicazioni devono avere il giusto suggello formale per non provocare fenomeni di aggiotaggio). Infine, gli interventi nel consorzio sono dei soggetti societari e non di singoli imprenditori o manager: non siamo nel Golfo Persico, molti di questi gruppi citati sono cooperative di totale proprietà dei dipendenti (Huawei solamente ne ha 170mila circa a libro paga), e nel modo cinese una personalizzazione individualistica è contraria ai principi statuali: il denaro è loro affidato dallo Stato, che ne detiene il monopolio di conservazione e di destinazione strategica, per escludere forme di accumulo e di sottrazione individualistica ai fini collettivi. Ciò può sconcertare, ma è il comunismo capitalistico del piccolo Deng. La Terza Via.



Bel pezzo, su cui concordo quasi in pieno,

l'unica pecca è di aver in pura malafede tralasciato il particolare che Berlusconi anche quando firmerà il contratto di cessione definitivo,
sicuramente non vende il Milan!!!! parola di Suma, Ruju, Pelegatti ecc, insomma il gotha del giornalismo italiano, tu chi sei per smentire?


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Maggio 2016)

Scusate se vado OT ma nei quote non leggo il testo quotato appunto (solo se in grassetto)


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Maggio 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Tipo?
> 
> Stando così le cose però, dovessero i cinesi prendere la maggioranza, lo potrebbero silurare senza se e senza ma credo



tipo che ha visto più polvere e messo più polvere lui sotto il tappeto che tutti gli altri AD nel calcio .... mandare via lui sarebbe un non avere più il controllo sul custode di tutto questo .
Una mina vagante , anche se onestamente non sbottanerà ma il suo padrone .


----------



## Ibra82 (25 Maggio 2016)

assolutamente d'accordo con te Casnop.
Nonostante i dirigenti del Partito Comunista Cinese siano programmati per ripetere allo sfinimento che il loro è semplicemente un socialismo evoluto (e non una terza via), resta il fatto che se uno stato sovrano come la Cina decide di pianificare lo sviluppo del movimento calcio passando per noi del Milan, non resta che sedersi allo stadio e godersi il futuro.
Dopo l'era degli industrialiu (Pirelli, Agnelli, Moratti...), quella delle TV (Berlu) e degli sceicchi, l'impegno di uno stato porta il tutto ad un livello superiore.
E poi questi signori non sono abituati ad arrivare secondi: basta ricordarsi i sorrisini di quando promettevano di organizzare un'olimpiade in casa per battere gli USA nel medagliere....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

*Ancora "l'inviato" da Shangai, il tifoso rossonero Edo86 che su Twitter afferma: "Ultime dalla Cina..Robin Li è il nome che in Cina tutti collegano alla vendita del Milan(per adesso nessuna smentita). Ho spulciato tutta la Cina..non c'è una sola parola...sia chiaro che se la trovo..sarò il primo a twittare la "famosa" smentita! Ma Baidu è enorme in Cina e nel caso dovrebbero smentire con un comunicato alla Fininvest, di certo non con una radio sportiva... Per onor di cronaca fonti da Pechino danno per certo il 20% Inter-Suning mentre sul Milan ancora incertezza..#StayTuned"*


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora "l'inviato" da Shangai, il tifoso rossonero Edo86 che su Twitter afferma: "Ultime dalla Cina..Robin Li è il nome che in Cina tutti collegano alla vendita del Milan(per adesso nessuna smentita). Ho spulciato tutta la Cina..non c'è una sola parola...sia chiaro che se la trovo..sarò il primo a twittare la "famosa" smentita! Per onor di cronaca fonti da Pechino danno per certo il 20% Inter-Suning mentre sul Milan ancora incertezza..#StayTuned"*



Ne sono sicurissimo, il capo cordata è lui


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora "l'inviato" da Shangai, il tifoso rossonero Edo86 che su Twitter afferma: "Ultime dalla Cina..Robin Li è il nome che in Cina tutti collegano alla vendita del Milan(per adesso nessuna smentita). Ho spulciato tutta la Cina..non c'è una sola parola...sia chiaro che se la trovo..sarò il primo a twittare la "famosa" smentita! Per onor di cronaca fonti da Pechino danno per certo il 20% Inter-Suning mentre sul Milan ancora incertezza..#StayTuned"*


L'ultima frase non è che mi faccia dormire sonni tranquilli...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Ancora "l'inviato" da Shangai, il tifoso rossonero Edo86 che su Twitter afferma: "Ultime dalla Cina..Robin Li è il nome che in Cina tutti collegano alla vendita del Milan(per adesso nessuna smentita). Ho spulciato tutta la Cina..non c'è una sola parola...sia chiaro che se la trovo..sarò il primo a twittare la "famosa" smentita! Ma Baidu è enorme in Cina e nel caso dovrebbero smentire con un comunicato alla Fininvest, di certo non con una radio sportiva... Per onor di cronaca fonti da Pechino danno per certo il 20% Inter-Suning mentre sul Milan ancora incertezza..#StayTuned"*



Aggiornato



DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> L'ultima frase non è che mi faccia dormire sonni tranquilli...



Beh, fanno bene ad essere cauti. Con l'inter fanno una piccola partnership, da noi invece vengono per comandare e di mezzo c'è Berlusconi. Dilanno gatto solo quando salà nel sacco


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

ma il 28 che tutti aspettavamo in gloria è ancora un giorno importante o non si sa più?


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

Ci sono dichiarazioni di Fu Yixiang all'agenzia Agi, per niente belle.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Maggio 2016)

Fu Yixiang "Silvio non venderà ai cinesi"

................................................................................


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma il 28 che tutti aspettavamo in gloria è ancora un giorno importante o non si sa più?



Entro il 28 dovevano uscire i nomi della cordata, mi sembra che qualcosa stia uscendo no? Domani peraltro Fininvest ne discuterà nel CDA...


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Maggio 2016)

*AgiChina: Fonti cinesi, nessuna societa' punta ad acquisto Milan.
Interpellato Fu Yixiang a riguardo: si tratta di un "rimbalzo di false notizie tra Italia e Cina". Cctv ha riferito di aver appreso da media stranieri dell'interesse ad acquisire la societa' rossonera da parte di Evergrande, Baidu e Huawei". Ci sarebbe, secondo Fu, un rimbalzo di "false notizie" tra i media cinesi e quelli stranieri. Sempre secono Fu Berlusconi non ha intenzione di vendere il Milan poiché subisce costanti pressioni esterne. 

Al contrario posso assicurare che è fatta tra Inter e Suning Group per una quota superiore al 20%.*


----------



## robs91 (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ci sono dichiarazioni di Fu Yixiang all'agenzia Agi, per niente belle.



Praticamente dice che Silvio non vende ai cinesi e che i nomi usciti su CCTV sono un semplice rimbalzo di false notizie tra Italia e Cina.Mi sa che ci stanno fregando un'altra volta....


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *AgiChina: Fonti cinesi, nessuna societa' punta ad acquisto Milan.
> Interpellato Fu Yixiang a riguardo: si tratta di un "rimbalzo di false notizie tra Italia e Cina". Cctv ha riferito di aver appreso da media stranieri dell'interesse ad acquisire la societa' rossonera da parte di Evergrande, Baidu e Huawei". Ci sarebbe, secondo Fu, un rimbalzo di "false notizie" tra i media cinesi e quelli stranieri. Sempre secono Fu Berlusconi non ha intenzione di vendere il Milan poiché subisce costanti pressioni esterne.
> Al contrario posso assicurare che è fatta tra Inter e Suning Group per una quota superiore al 20%.*


Ma solo a me sembra interista questo qui?


----------



## sballotello (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *AgiChina: Fonti cinesi, nessuna societa' punta ad acquisto Milan.
> Interpellato Fu Yixiang a riguardo: si tratta di un "rimbalzo di false notizie tra Italia e Cina". Cctv ha riferito di aver appreso da media stranieri dell'interesse ad acquisire la societa' rossonera da parte di Evergrande, Baidu e Huawei". Ci sarebbe, secondo Fu, un rimbalzo di "false notizie" tra i media cinesi e quelli stranieri. Sempre secono Fu Berlusconi non ha intenzione di vendere il Milan poiché subisce costanti pressioni esterne.
> 
> Al contrario posso assicurare che è fatta tra Inter e Suning Group per una quota superiore al 20%.*



ora si spiegano tutti questi rinnovi contrattuali


----------



## Lo Gnu (25 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> *AgiChina: Fonti cinesi, nessuna societa' punta ad acquisto Milan.
> Interpellato Fu Yixiang a riguardo: si tratta di un "rimbalzo di false notizie tra Italia e Cina". Cctv ha riferito di aver appreso da media stranieri dell'interesse ad acquisire la societa' rossonera da parte di Evergrande, Baidu e Huawei". Ci sarebbe, secondo Fu, un rimbalzo di "false notizie" tra i media cinesi e quelli stranieri. Sempre secono Fu Berlusconi non ha intenzione di vendere il Milan poiché subisce costanti pressioni esterne.
> 
> Al contrario posso assicurare che è fatta tra Inter e Suning Group per una quota superiore al 20%.*



Che non ci siano di mezzo Li e il capo di Huawei effettivamente può essere vero, non si hanno fonti certe sul loro interesse per acquistare il Milan.

Che Berlusconi non voglia vendere per pressioni esterne mi sa tanto di balla. Quali sono queste pressioni dall'esterno? Dall'esterno tutti vogliono che venda, a parte quattro stupidi lecchini di corte, così come anche dall'interno, vedi Fininvest.

Ma poi lo stesso B. ha ammesso che vuole vendere al Corriere. Ma di che sta parlando?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (25 Maggio 2016)

*Delle parole di Fu ne parliamo qui: http://www.milanworld.net/fu-yixiang-berlusconi-non-vendera-cctv-solo-rimbalzo-vt37020.html*


----------

